
Show HN: I created a CS:GO game server hosting platform and launched an MVP - fooock
https://csgoservers.xyz
======
Thundernerd
While it looks nice, the video seems unprofessional to me. Not sure if a video
like that is the standard for cs:go server hosts?

Also, I saw the password field had a placeholder that said: your strong
password. But then the requirements are just 6 characters, nothing else. That
doesn't seem very strong to me.

